# 

## wg

Witam,
Mam dwie oferty porównywalne finansowo - instalacja alarmowa + monitoring.
Jedna - Juwentusu - cały sprzęt DSC,
Solidu - NAPCO.
Muszę dzisiaj się zdecydować, będę bardzo wdzięczny za opinię.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Włodek, nie wiem czy sam sprzęt jest tu najważniejszą kwestią.  Nie znam się na tym, ale podejrzewam, że jeżeli konfiguracja systemu jest taka sama (rodzaj i liczba czujek itd.), to systemy będą zbliżone jakościowo. Ale b.ważne jest też zaufanie co do uczciwości i rzetelności monitoringu i patroli.  Pytałem różnych ludzi o różne firmy (nie tylko te dwie) w tej właśnie kwestii, o Juwentusie słyszałem chyba najmniej negatywów, choć to może być przypadek.  Oczywiście, jeśli mają marnych montażystów alarmów (Solid ma podobno dobrych), najlepszy monitoring nie pomoże.

----------


## krzysztofh

Jeżeli potrafisz zrobić alarm sam lub zlecić komuś warto zastosować DSC. Są to sprawdzone i pewne centrale i czujki, choć czujki nie muszą być DSC koniecznie. Jak w danym układzie domu pasuje Ci zastosowanie innej czujki (innej firmy) to można ją spokojnie zastosować.

Nie ma potrzeby wiązać dwóch spraw tj monitoringu i instalacji systemu alarmowego.
Ja robiłem sam alarm na DSC i podpisałem umowę z SOLIDEM. Montarzysta montujący nadajnik bardzo chwalił DSC jako niezawodne systemyi często stosowane.

Jeżeli chodzi o wybór firmy monitorującej to trzeba zrobić rozpoznanie ilu mieszkańcow jest podłączonych w okolicy i wybrać częściej wybieraną firmę. Im więcej mają obiektów w danej okolicy tym więcej mają też patroli w tym miejscu. Ceny umów mają pewnie porównywalne, ale warto też sprawdzić.

----------


## Jerzysio

Firmy ochroniarskie mają z reguły "stałe" punkty postojowe, przejedź się po okolicy i zobacz kto i gdzie stoi ? Wybierz tego kto albo stoi blisko, albo
ma szybki dojazd do Ciebie, ceny na usługi i tak są zbliżone, a płacąc za rok dostajesz dodatkowy upust.
Pozdro
J
PS
Co dom alarmów to widzę, że koledzy znają się na rzeczy.

----------


## GRom

Ja wybrałem Juwentus i nie narzekam. Udało mi się wytargować 85 zł abonamentu, dla minie i  mojego brata też.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Popytaj w serwisach agencji ochrony (poza Solidem oczywiście   :Wink2:  ) jak się zapatrują na serwis NAPCO...

NAPCO w Polsce jest dystrybuowane przez firmę należącą do Solid-u. To chyba wiele wyjaśnia...

----------


## bestia

witam panowie, niedawno bylem przed podobnym wyborem jak kolega i po ostrej dyskusji z męską częścią rodziny postawiłem na juwentusa, na razie bez zarzutu, wszystko ok, wiec polecam

----------


## ceberka

wybór pewnie już dokonany  :wink:  ale gdyby mi przyszło zdecydować postawiłbym na Juwentusa. Kiedyś widziałem jak pomogli obsłudze restauracji złapać sprawców rozboju, po czym oddali ich w ręce policji. Od razu widać, że rzetelna firma, pomocna i dobrych pracowników mają.

----------


## Sol_Sec

witam, widzę że dwóch przedmówców usilnie reklamuje agencję ochrony Juwentus...:/ nie ukrywam , jestem przedstawicielem handlowym Solid Security największej firmy w Polsce na obecna chwilę, jeśli ja miałbym zabezpieczać swoje mienie  na pewno w grę wchodziła by TYLKO i wyłącznie Agencja Ochrony Solid, raz że maja 2 przyjazdy fałszywe w miesiącu w cenie abonamentu miesięcznego gdy konkurencja daje tylko 1,  system alarmowy - gwarancja 24 miesiące w przeciwieństwie do konkurencji która daje tylko 12 miesięcy gwarancji... mógłbym wymieniać bez końca w czym jest lepszy SOLID od Juwentusa... jeśli ktoś ma jakiekolwiek wątpliwości, która agencję ochrony wybrać, proszę śmiało pisać wiadomości prywatne przez stronę Muratordom.pl a na pewno postaram się pomóc czy doradzić :smile:   opinie będą obiektywne :smile:  


Pozdrawiam wszystkich użytkowników MURATORDOM.PL

----------


## dendrytus

> mógłbym wymieniać bez końca w czym jest lepszy SOLID od Juwentusa.


No to czekamy na kogoś z juventusa, kto bedzie nam pisał bez końca w czym juventus jest lepszy od solidu



> opinie będą obiektywne


Jasne

----------


## leszekf

W moim wypadku pogoniłem wszelkiej maści PH z ww. firm. Żadna z nich nie była w stanie zapewnić dojazdu ekipy w 10 minut w środku tygodnia (mój wymóg). Dojazd oscylował od 20 do 40 min. Osobiście jestem w stanie pokonać dystans z pracy do domu w 10min.
Oczywista oczywistość - najlepszą firmą jest "sąsiad kilka domów dalej". Abonament obejmuje kilka spotkań w miesiącu i nieograniczoną liczbę fałszywych wezwań. Interwencja... sekundy. Natychmiastowy raport telefoniczny. 
Alarm konfigurowałem sam, info mam na telefonie 10sek. po naruszeniu, chwilę później w necie zdjęcia z naruszonego pomieszczenia.
Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrosąsiedzkich stosunków.

----------


## Sol_Sec

Panie Leszekf , wszystko ładnie pieknie że Pan jest w stanie dojechać do domu w 10 min ,tylko pytanie czy całe życie będzie Pan pracował w tym miejscu? żeby móc wyjść i jechać "na łeb na szyje" do domu bo wyje alarm... w 10 min, ok ... żadna Agencja ochrony nie zaproponuje takiego czasu dojazdu ponieważ obsługuje na danym rejonie około 400 / 500 klientów , muszą mieć czas ewentualnego powrotu od 1 klienta z alarmu do Pana Panie Leszekf. a i czas dojazdu w umowie jest DO 15 min , nie 15 mim, więc może załoga dojechać i w 5 min jeszcze przed przyjazdem Pana z pracy.

----------


## dendrytus

> a i czas dojazdu w umowie jest DO 15 min , nie 15 mim, więc może załoga dojechać i w 5 min jeszcze przed przyjazdem Pana z pracy.


Tylko po co przyjeżdżać po 10min, skoro większość włamań trwa poniżej 2 min?

----------


## Sol_Sec

taaak , bo szanowny kolega się na oglądał filmów w internecie które są upozorowane i trwają 2 min.Jeśli osoba która chce zabezpieczyć swój budynek przed włamaniem, nie robi tylko systemu alarmowego lecz także kraty w oknach , rolety antywłamaniowe , większą ilość zamków w drzwiach, drzwi z ryglami wchodzącymi w futrynę itd itp. wszystko co uniemożliwi szybkie dostanie się intruza do budynku. Dendrytus jeśli Ty zabezpieczasz swój  budynek tylko systemem alarmowym czy też kamerami to pozostaje się tylko modlić aby złodzieje nie zainteresowali się Twoim mieniem.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dendrytus

> taaak , bo szanowny kolega się na oglądał filmów w internecie które są upozorowane i trwają 2 min.


A miało być profesjonalnie. Proponuję przejrzeć logi z włamań do obiektów chronionych przez pańską firmę, a później nie wygłaszać podobnych bredni.



> Jeśli osoba która chce zabezpieczyć swój budynek przed włamaniem, nie robi tylko systemu alarmowego lecz także kraty w oknach


Jako "ekspert" od zabezpieczeń powinien kolega wiedzieć że kraty zewnętrzne nie stanowią jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczenie, a wewnętrzne wyglądają ch*jwo.



> , rolety antywłamaniowe ,


Bez dodatkowych czujników kontrolujących roletę, to też żadne zabezpieczenie, no chyba że przed gnojami rzucającymi kamieniami w okna



> większą ilość zamków w drzwiach, drzwi z ryglami wchodzącymi w futrynę itd itp.


Ekstra. tylko, że zwykły zamek yalowski wystarczy w domu jednorodzinnym. Dlaczego? Bo z drugiej strony są badziewne drzwi tarasowe, otwierane w zasadzie z kopa.



> wszystko co uniemożliwi szybkie dostanie się intruza do budynku.


Prawdziwa odkrycie.



> Dendrytus jeśli Ty zabezpieczasz swój  budynek tylko systemem alarmowym czy też kamerami to pozostaje się tylko modlić aby złodzieje nie zainteresowali się Twoim mieniem.


I co mi ukradną ? Kilkuletnią plazmę ,kino domowe, komputer? To kupie nowe z ubezpieczenia. Mam wszystko ubezpieczone do wartości odtwórczej.
A o poziom moich zabezpieczeń jestem spokojny.

----------


## Sol_Sec

ależ oczywiście , tylko weź poprawkę na to że nie zawsze Agencja Ochrony zakłada systemy alarmowe, często klienci sami bądź przez prywatnego instalatora zakładają sobie systemy co nie zawsze wiąże się z dobrym zabezpieczeniem budynku, jeśli masz kasę to i w 20 min złodziej nie wejdzie do budynku, stosujesz bariery podczerwieni , czujki zewnętrzne , rolety antywłamaniowe z kontaktronem który ma wbudowany czujnik inercyjny na dodatek kontaktrony w okna nie wspomnę o czujnikach ruchu wewnątrz budynku więc nie koniecznie mogą Ci obrobić budynek w 2 min przy takich zabezpieczeniach, gdzie jak Tylko wejdzie intrus na teren prywatny automatycznie jest zawiadamiana załoga interwencyjna... tak naprawdę to można by tak z Tobą rozmawiać bez końca, ale jak ktoś uparty to nigdy nie przyzna racji drugiej osobie i uparcie będzie trzymał swoja stronę byle by było na jego.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dendrytus

> ależ oczywiście , tylko weź poprawkę na to że nie zawsze Agencja Ochrony zakłada systemy alarmowe, często klienci sami bądź przez prywatnego instalatora zakładają sobie systemy co nie zawsze wiąże się z dobrym zabezpieczeniem budynku, jeśli masz kasę to i w 20 min złodziej nie wejdzie do budynku, stosujesz bariery podczerwieni , czujki zewnętrzne , rolety antywłamaniowe z kontaktronem który ma wbudowany czujnik inercyjny na dodatek kontaktrony w okna nie wspomnę o czujnikach ruchu wewnątrz budynku więc nie koniecznie mogą Ci obrobić budynek w 2 min przy takich zabezpieczeniach, gdzie jak Tylko wejdzie intrus na teren prywatny automatycznie jest zawiadamiana załoga interwencyjna... tak naprawdę to można by tak z Tobą rozmawiać bez końca, ale jak ktoś uparty to nigdy nie przyzna racji drugiej osobie i uparcie będzie trzymał swoja stronę byle by było na jego.
> Pozdrawiam.


Mówisz tak jakbyście instalowali najlepsze w Polsce i na świecie systemy alarmowe. Większość systemów które montujecie to mid i low end.
Wasi instalatorzy mają stawki na poziomie nie wiele większym od ciecia na parkingu.
Podzespoły które proponujecie to również nie jest górna półka. Głównie pyronix i centrale GTX.
W tym roku miałem wgląd w trzy wasze oferty, w tym dwie dotyczące tego samego obiektu. Jedna była na 3600, druga na 8470. Ciekawe tylko dlaczego w pierwszej, był VAT 23%, a w drugiej 8%.
Ps
Od 5 lat nie wykonałem systemu alarmowego w cenie poniżej 4500 + 23%VAT.

----------


## Sol_Sec

> Mówisz tak jakbyście instalowali najlepsze w Polsce i na świecie systemy alarmowe. Większość systemów które montujecie to mid i low end.
> Wasi instalatorzy mają stawki na poziomie nie wiele większym od ciecia na parkingu.
> Podzespoły które proponujecie to również nie jest górna półka. Głównie pyronix i centrale GTX.
> W tym roku miałem wgląd w trzy wasze oferty, w tym dwie dotyczące tego samego obiektu. Jedna była na 3600, druga na 8470. Ciekawe tylko dlaczego w pierwszej, był VAT 23%, a w drugiej 8%.
> Ps
> Od 5 lat nie wykonałem systemu alarmowego w cenie poniżej 4500 + 23%VAT.


To czy VAT ma być 23% czy też 8 decyduje handlowiec , czy chce zarobić na kliencie czy nie , bo nie ma co tu oszukiwać! 8 % dostajesz wtedy kiedy podpiszesz gotowe oświadczenie że w tym budynku nie będzie prowadzona działalność gospodarcza...a to że sprzedajemy systemy na GTX i pyronixie to tylko i wyłącznie życzenie klientów oraz nacisk konkurencji która doskonale psuje ten rynek, wchodzisz do klienta na wycenę i słyszysz na wejściu "Panie to ma być zrobione jak najtaniej!" po czy robisz na 3 tys zł przychodzi konkurencja i na DSC jedzie za 2500zł wiec jak Ty sprzedajesz po 4.5 tys zł systemy to tylko się chwali!a i nie twierdze ze robimy najlepsze i ach och systemy alarmowe! po prostu chciałem Ci przekazać że jeśli budynek będzie miał takie zabezpieczenia jakie wymieniłem w swojej wypowiedzi wyżej to na pewno w 2 min intruz nie dostanie się do Twojego mieszkania!

----------


## dendrytus

> po prostu chciałem Ci przekazać że jeśli budynek będzie miał takie zabezpieczenia jakie wymieniłem w swojej wypowiedzi wyżej to na pewno w 2 min intruz nie dostanie się do Twojego mieszkania!


Nie ma znaczenia ile ktoś czasu poświęci na sforsowanie zabezpieczeń. Ważne jest ile czasu będzie miał od zadziałania systemu alarmowego.
Swoją drogą " Nie ucz matki zmywać garów."

----------


## Sol_Sec

hm, dobre dobre... wcale nie zamierzałem Cie niczego uczyć, skoro tak to odebrałeś to w porządku... POWTARZAM jeszcze raz, jak będą czujki zewnętrzne i bariery podczerwieni to on zadziała od razu po przekroczeniu bariery!widać *czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie jest tu kogoś najmocniejszą stroną* lecz wymądrzanie się ależ i owszem. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile: 

Prosiłem : albo nick płatny, albo blokada konta.

----------


## dendrytus

> hm, dobre dobre... wcale nie zamierzałem Cie niczego uczyć, skoro tak to odebrałeś to w porządku... POWTARZAM jeszcze raz, jak będą czujki zewnętrzne i bariery podczerwieni to on zadziała od razu po przekroczeniu bariery!widać *czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie jest tu kogoś najmocniejszą stroną* lecz wymądrzanie się ależ i owszem. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> Prosiłem : albo nick płatny, albo blokada konta.


Ciekawe tylko dlaczego w żadnej z ofert nawet nie wspomniano o barierach czy czujnikach zewnętrznych? W moich zawsze jest o tym info z ceną. Ale są profesjonaliści i "profesjonaliści".

----------


## leszekf

PH_SolidSecurity, moim wymogiem był dojazd w czasie do 15min. Żadna z firm które dość nachalnie się "reklamowały", nie była w stanie zapewnić 20 minut w godzinach wieczorno-nocnych i 40 minut w dzień. Ja pracuję 15km od domu - dojazd drogą bez korków, małżonka pracuje 700m od domu, sąsiedzi są na przeciwko. Najbliższe miejsce postojowe w którym ekipa jednej z firm oczekuje na wezwanie, jest pod moją firmą. Prędzej będę wiedział co się dzieje u mnie w domu, niż ci dwaj panowie dostaną informację o włamie. Więc raz jeszcze powtarzam, najlepszą firmą jest "sąsiad" i to reagujący zanim zawyje alarm (tak jest na moim osiedlu).

Pan z jednej firm (nie powiem o jaką chodzi), który dość nachalnie chciał namówić mnie na współpracę, raczył wejść na moją posesję. Gdy dostał zdjęcie ze zbliżeniem na swoją facjatę sprzed drzwi do domu, przestał w końcu mnie nagabywać (bezczelnie wlazł na ogrodzoną posesję).
Szanowni forumowicze, nie oszukujcie się i nie dajcie się oszukać gdyż:
1. System alarmowy pełni wyłącznie funkcję odstraszająco - powiadamiającą (nawet najlepszy).
2. Firma co najwyżej przyspieszy zabezpieczenie terenu po włamaniu. Gdy jakiś złodziej będzie w środku, to go zapewne zatrzyma.
3. Chcąc naprawić szkody, każdy z nas i tak pokryje je z własnej kieszeni (ubezpieczenie to nic innego tylko rozłożenie tego na raty).

Po doświadczeniach ze współpracy z FO (na polu służbowym) stwierdziłem, że nawet dojazd po 5min od faktu powiadomienia o włamaniu nie ustrzeże przed zniszczeniami, a złodziej ma na tyle dużo czasu, żeby wynieść to co ma w zasięgu ręki. Ekipa była za każdym razem po 5 minutach. Za każdym razem sprawcy nie ustalono, a zniszczenia były, a sprzęt ginął.

Priorytetem przy samodzielnej budowie systemu było dla mnie *wiedzieć KTO się włamuje*. Zwykle są to ludzie z bliskiej okolicy i dobra fota wystarczy żeby w bezpośredniej rozmowie *odpowiednio uargumentowanej* zwrócił z nawiązką za zniszczenia.

----------

